# The Bourne Identity



## WhiteTiger (Dec 6, 2002)

I liked the movie, but it just goes to show, if hollywood can make Matt Damon look like he can take out 2 cops without even trying, you have to wonder about every other MAist ever put on film.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 6, 2002)

See:
http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2305

He did train for 4 months but basically yes I agree.


----------



## WhiteTiger (Dec 6, 2002)

I wish someone would pay me to train 5 hours a day.


----------



## Master of Blades (Dec 6, 2002)

Yeah getting paid to fight.......


----------



## tarabos (Dec 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Yeah getting paid to fight....... *



no...getting paid to look like you know how to fight... 

nothing steams me more than seeing some hollywood prettyboy decide he wants to do an action movie and we're all supposed to eat his toughguy routine with a spoon and call it ice cream.

i'm still not crazy about ben affleck being daredevil....but what can you do?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm cautiously optimistic.

I was always a Hulk fan--I'm looking forward to that.

I wonde rif there'll be a Bourne sequel? There are two other books in the series, I believe.


----------



## tarabos (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I'm cautiously optimistic.
> 
> I was always a Hulk fan--I'm looking forward to that.
> ...



i hate to tell you, but if you're a hulk fan, you're going to be shocked and appalled at what you witness when you watch that movie. from what i hear they've taken his origin and put it through a blender pretty much. very few things will be what you expect.

i don't think daredevil will reek...it will probably be a good super-hero movie, but that affleck thing will still be in the back of my head. oh well...at least he isn't playing superman.


----------



## Master of Blades (Dec 20, 2002)

The Hulk and the Daredevil movie both look good, and if there the same standard as the Spiderman movie I'll be happy.....


----------



## tarabos (Dec 20, 2002)

i wouldn't hold my breath for the HULK...

besides...i never found hulk very interesting anyway...and there's so many different storylines for him now with different origins and the different colored hulks with their different levels of intelligence and what not...got so jumbled for me...


----------



## Koga-Shinobi (Dec 21, 2002)

The movie was a joke...it had absolutely nothing to do with the book!! From 5minutes on, the story was totally made up..new names, new places, new events etc...everything was just screwed up. From the minute he left the Gemeinshaft bank the directors decided to make the rest up...its a wonder they were allowed to call it the Bourne Identity. 

But yes, the book is brilliant, I'm trying to get hold of the sequels The Bourne Supremacy and the Bourne Ultimatum


----------



## arnisador (Dec 21, 2002)

I didn't realize it was so different from the book!


----------



## sammy3170 (Dec 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *no...getting paid to look like you know how to fight...
> 
> nothing steams me more than seeing some hollywood prettyboy decide he wants to do an action movie and we're all supposed to eat his toughguy routine with a spoon and call it ice cream.
> ...



I think it was a really good movie.   Since when has movie fighting represented what we do in the dojo.  So what if he's a pretty boy he did a great job in that movie and I think people should accept movies for what they are, make believe. The fight with the two cops was the least convincing in the movie in my opinion.  And give Eric Bana (the Aussie boy playing the Hulk)  a break.  I'm going to wait and see before I pass judgment on that movie.  I was never a comic geek anyway so I'm not familiar with the origins of any superheroes etc so I'll take the movie at face value.  It'll be interesting to see how they do the transformation because Eric Bana is buffed but he's no Lou Ferigno.

Just some thoughts 
Cheers
Sammy


----------



## Ronin (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteTiger _
> *I liked the movie, but it just goes to show, if hollywood can make Matt Damon look like he can take out 2 cops without even trying, you have to wonder about every other MAist ever put on film. *


 Yeah fast motins and camera angles and lightning played a huge role.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteTiger _
> *I liked the movie, but it just goes to show, if hollywood can make Matt Damon look like he can take out 2 cops without even trying, you have to wonder about every other MAist ever put on film. *



I just finally got around to renting the DVD last weekend and I have to admit the MA scenes do look pretty cool. In the movie he takes out his opponents quickly and sharply. The director and the MA choreographer did a good job with Damon.


----------

